# Hmmm... the sire to my litter is now for sale



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Our Pitbull Studs

Not sure how I feel about this... I know it's not really my place to have a feeling on anything about a dog that isn't mine. Hopefully he'll find a home that will give him the one on one attention he deserves and started the first half of his life with. Hopefully the new home will have enough time in their day to spend with him and get him back into the show ring where he belongs... not just thrown out on someones yard.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah i seen that the other night and meant to call you. That woman is such a tool


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd snatch him up in a heart beat if I was in the position to be able to afford her asking price. I for damn sure would never give/trade her a frickin' dog.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Is he quake jr? That boy is nice.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

negative on the quake-ster. Anything produced by UPB, IMO is worthless. The sire to my dogs is Blueforce Kennel's Tua of BIP


----------



## Apocalypto (May 17, 2011)

$10,000 for a dog?!?!?!  I dont want to sound like a jerk but do people actually pay that much for dogs?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Apocalypto said:


> $10,000 for a dog?!?!?!  I dont want to sound like a jerk, but do people actually pay that much for dogs?


This lady is redonkulous in her expectations... but on the same hand she's super wealthy and will hold off for the ignorant person to come around flashing the money in her face. I don't get offended when someone thinks this lady is crazy, i just smile ear to ear. She's a scam artist. Most of her dogs ARE accomplished American Bullies, but she does buy well known adults from other kennels so that she can slap her kennel name on their productions so it makes her look better aka sell more. I remember back in the day it used to really be something special to get a dog out of Kim Taylors yard, but now with the technology we have today to communicate as a community it has unfolded the truth IMO about this money racketting scum bucket.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

This is actually what made me think back to prices. But after reading that post about the lady being a scam artists... and a post by lauren in the other thread... it makes perfect sense.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

All Kim Taylor's productions are train wrecks.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> This is actually what made me think back to prices. But after reading that post about the lady being a scam artists... and a post by lauren in the other thread... it makes perfect sense.


There is a VIP thread about it Megan....


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im sorry to here this...
a kennel i met up with while looking for a pup is now selling two dogs, one for 10,000. and one for 5,000...
*smh*


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

> IF YOU HAVE A NICE FEMALE THAT IS, OR IS KNOWN TO PRODUCE CHAMPAGNE, CHAMPAGNE TRI COLORS OR HAS THESE COLOR
> 
> LITTERMATES, CONTACT US FOR BREEDING TO BIG BUCK !
> 
> ALSO INTERESTED IN ANY COLOR TRI COLORS


This woman is more interested in breeding for color than for conformation? *smh*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Silence said:


> This woman is more interested in breeding for color than for conformation? *smh*





> WE DO NOT CONSIDER MILD HEART MURMURS A HEALTH CONCERN. PUPS WILL ONLY BE REPLACED FOR HEART MURMURS IF THE PUP DIES FROM THE RESULT OF HEART FAILURE BEFORE THE AGE OF 2 YRS.





> ALSO, IMPERFECT HIP SOCKETS (HIP DYSPLASIA), IMPERFECT BITES, AND TAILS ARE ALSO NOT CONSIDERED HEALTH ISSUES. THIS BREED IS NOW CONSIDERED A "BULLY" BREED AND THESE DOGS HAVE IMPERFECTIONS THAT ARE COMMON WITHIN THE BREED.





> THE BLUE COAT COLORING IN MOST BREEDS IS ASSOCIATED WITH SKIN PROBLEMS . BLUE COATED DOGS OF ALL BREEDS CAN BE MORE PRONE TO BACTERIAL, VIRAL, STAPH AND FUNGAL INFECTIONS AS WELL AS VARIOUS FORMS OF DERMATITIS, ALLERGIES, DEMODEX AND COLOR MUTANT ALOPECIA. WHILE SOME OF THESE CONDITIONS ARE HEREDITARY MANY OF THEM ARE SIMPLY THE RESULT OF THE BLUE COAT COLORING. WE HAVE DONE RESEARCH AND HAVE HAD LENGTHY CONVERSATIONS WITH OUT VETS. AS A RESULT OF OUR FINDINGS AND THE OPINIONS OF OUR VETS WE DO NOT GUARANTEE AGAINST ANY SKIN OR COAT PROBLEMS. NOR WILL WE BE RESPONSIBLE FOR SKIN AND COAT PROBLEMS THAT ARE COMMON FOR DOGS WITH THE BLUE COLORING. MOST OF THESE COAT PROBLEMS ARE EASILY AND INEXPENSIVLEY TREATED FOR AROUND $50.00 OR LESS


That's in her sales contract!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

So she's interested in money, but she also claims to be interested in placing her dogs with someone who would have the time to spend with them. Have you thought about asking her if she'd just place the dude with you since you can give him a good home and already have connections with her? Maybe she does have a heart there somewhere, and not just grabby hands.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I remember back in the day it used to really be something special to get a dog out of Kim Taylors yard, but now with the technology we have today to communicate as a community it has unfolded the truth IMO about this money racketting scum bucket.


The truth unfolds in many dog venues lol. I have WAY different options over people I thought were the greatest years ago.

If I had 5 grand layin around! I love Tua and hes always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

This woman is outrageous. She has so many dogs it would be impossible to give them all proper training and attention. Poor dogs.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

you couldnt pay ME $100,000 to take one of those mutts... nevermind paying that absurd amount of money on a ottoman.... you have to be higher than anyone has ever been...


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

roe1880 said:


> you couldnt pay ME $100,000 to take one of those mutts... nevermind paying that absurd amount of money on a ottoman.... you have to be higher than anyone has ever been...


Repped for sheer comedy value:rofl:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> So she's interested in money, but she also claims to be interested in placing her dogs with someone who would have the time to spend with them. Have you thought about asking her if she'd just place the dude with you since you can give him a good home and already have connections with her? Maybe she does have a heart there somewhere, and not just grabby hands.


I would love to take Tua off of her hands, but I am 100 percent for sure she will not give that dog away lol. I had to jump through all kinds of crazy hoops for my litter because she didn't want it as the new owner of him.



Shes Got Heart said:


> This woman is outrageous. She has so many dogs it would be impossible to give them all proper training and attention. Poor dogs.


It disgusted me to see Tua at the Bully Pallooza (sp?)years back. he was just a shell of what he used to be... which was an out going bubbly personality.



roe1880 said:


> you couldnt pay ME $100,000 to take one of those mutts... nevermind paying that absurd amount of money on a ottoman.... you have to be higher than anyone has ever been...


Thanks for the unnecessary comment on this thread  ... not sure quite how it fits into the conversation here roe. The only two dogs she has that I like are Tua and Ipod (shia)... not only because of their functioning body style, but because I know how they were bred.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

roe1880 said:


> you couldnt pay ME $100,000 to take one of those mutts... nevermind paying that absurd amount of money on a ottoman.... you have to be higher than anyone has ever been...


Is it really necessary to talk like that? If you dont like bullys move on.I guess its ok for certain members to make these unnecessary comments.:hammer:


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Cali I already apologized and it's not entirely about bullies.... I just dont see how ANY animal other than a thoroughbred horse with a family lineage of winnings is worth the amount of money this person and many other bully owners/breeders are asking for their hounds... (of course we all know the horses are more money, but needed an example...lol) that have done NOTHING to represent their breed other than be big and have some features of a pitbull... it is what it is... im just voicing my opinion and i find that ridiculous... best of luck to them all though... if they can get it then good for them...


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Of course i agree the price is absurd!!! It was the fact that obviously she liked the dog enough to use him as a stud before he was sold,and the fact that he would CH out easily if shown.Obviously you are allowed an opinion i just would have used a lil more discretion personally.At least you apologised.I know its not even my business but i cant resist from stuff like that.No hard feelings.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wasn't the stud of your dog's bred by someone else other than this breeder? Everything I've seen on her page bred by her looks terrible.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Everything I've seen on her page bred by her looks terrible.


I agree and i was in that direction... i guess sometimes i type before I think... i just dont see how its possible that noone has said anything to these folks about their hounds... they are serious issues with the looks of those hounds and even more of an issue the amount of money they are trying to get for them... you dont have to be an expert or knowledgeable about dogs you can have never seen one of these hounds and know they just dont look right and then really go nuts when they tell you the price..... I apologize again for ranting but its just unreal to me....


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

roe1880 said:


> I agree and i was in that direction... i guess sometimes i type before I think... i just dont see how its possible that noone has said anything to these folks about their hounds... they are serious issues with the looks of those hounds and even more of an issue the amount of money they are trying to get for them... you dont have to be an expert or knowledgeable about dogs you can have never seen one of these hounds and know they just dont look right and then really go nuts when they tell you the price..... I apologize again for ranting but its just unreal to me....


There was a thread about this breeder in the VIP. You should sign up.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> There was a thread about this breeder in the VIP. You should sign up.


She didn't produce Tua just FYI....


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> She didn't produce Tua just FYI....


People are selective readers on here LOL it was stated a few times tua was sold then again put up for sale by her.:hammer:


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

all the above information was posted on page one of this thread... still dont understand why any of ya are even talking about this cut and clear scam artist with below sub-par dogs..... if ya know what is going on why is she being defended, being felt sorry for, and or even being acknowledged in any way, shape or form... who ever it is that knows this person should just get away from them before they start to be dragged down by association... just tell her to plug all them hounds and go put her money on something admirable like BSL, homelessness, or her childrens educations cause she has no business breeding dogs or any other animal....
None of this has to do with any individual dog... it has to do with all her dogs and mainly her and the crew she runs with...


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Nobody is defendind that wench LOL Just the 1 dog TUA who she didnt produce but bought,and kept him away from the abkc show ring where he belonged.Read between the lines a bit please.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you for the clarification Cali... and I apologize to all for the F bomb...lol


----------

